# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Best way to cut brick with minimal dust

## Dave83S

Hi All, 
When it comes to cutting brick most suggest the angle grinder with diamond blade, which i agree works well but the dust is something else. So I've been looking at some other ways to try and minimise the dust and was interested to hear of anyone who's had some success with this. In my situation i have an internal single brick wall, cladded and painted that i'm looking to remove a 1m wide section. I'm about half way there with my angle grinder, but for the 2-3hrs of work i did it took well over a day to clean up as the wife wasn't happy when she got home! My attempts to cover the area off with plastic sheeting just couldn't contain the dust storm. 
Some googling got me *this*, but at $200 for half day hire I'd rather put that money to something i can keep and possibly use again in future. I found some dust shrouds for grinders *here*, anyone had luck with these? The other thing i was looking at is a reciprocating saw, but not sure if these would be up to the task even though they do sell blades listed for cutting brick and masonry. The slower cutting speed should mean a lot less airborne dust, the opposite to the angle grinder that uses speed to vaporise the brick...  
Be great to hear what others have had success with. 
Thanks,
Dave

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That "crack chaser" seems to be the go hey.
Never seen one before but it looks interesting.  
As long as you have a good vac I guess.    :Smilie:

----------


## Dave83S

Yes I was thinking i could hook something like that up to my garage vac and it'd be the poor mans version of the Kennards item. Found a couple of people who have *made their own* which has got me thinking as well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh well it wouldn't be too hard to make something like that.... 
Get the welder out, mate.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...e-cutter-w-rcd 
cut from both sides and knock out the bricks then clean up the dag that is left

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...e-cutter-w-rcd 
> cut from both sides and knock out the bricks then clean up the dag that is left

  
Mmm I have one of those.
Didn't think it was suitable for indoors which is why I didn't recommend it but I suppose it could work with adequate protection.
Plastic everywhere... 
They're very messy though....    :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Agree but that's what one gets with a brick house. Trouble.  :Tongue:  Personally, I would just pull the opening out a brick at a time. Get one out and the rest are easy

----------


## Pulse

Dust extraction needs a good vac. I've got a dust shroud with a nilfisk attix 50   http://www.nilfiskaltovacuums.com/attix-50 
It has an auto filter cleaner which is really helpful, still very messy indoors.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

